# Female squirrels are in mourning



## The_Traveler (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Fred Berg (May 28, 2015)

Well hung indeed.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 28, 2015)

So when someone says you're hung like a bull squirrel, it may not be a slur.


----------



## Fred Berg (May 28, 2015)

When put in proportion, it could even be considered a compliment; it might depend on the scale of your ego, though.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (May 28, 2015)

So what happened to the poor little big balled rodent, he seems to making absolutely not attempt to hide his nuts.

John.


----------



## Ron Evers (May 29, 2015)

Tinderbox (UK) said:


> So what happened to the poor little big balled rodent, he seems to making absolutely not attempt to hide his nuts.
> 
> John.



Good one!


----------



## The_Traveler (May 29, 2015)

When you've gottem, flaunt 'em.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 29, 2015)

For additional interest, here are some other delicacies available for purchase at the same roadside stand.


----------



## The_Traveler (May 29, 2015)

This is the stand itself and the second picture is of the single main road between two of the larger towns in north central Laos.  This is the best - and only - direct road.


----------



## jaomul (May 29, 2015)

I feel bad looking at dead animals


----------



## The_Traveler (May 29, 2015)

jaomul said:


> I feel bad looking at dead animals



Do you wear a blindfold while eating a hamburger?


----------



## jaomul (May 29, 2015)

No. I love burgers. Just feel bad looking at whole animals hanging. That's life though. It's a necessary step in the food chain


----------



## Fred Berg (May 29, 2015)

jaomul said:


> No. I love burgers. Just feel bad looking at whole animals hanging. That's life though. It's a necessary step in the food chain



Just a thought: the meat in a hamburger could be from hundreds of individual animals. I'd rather have a squirrel steak any day.


----------

